# Tenesmus with Internal Hemorrhoids?



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

Did anybody else get Tenesmus with their Internal Hemorrhoids?

"Tenesmus is a distressing and frustrating sensation - feeling the urge to go to the bathroom, even though you've just emptied your bowels."

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/taming-tenesmus-feeling-youre-not-done-going-bathroom/

I'm dealing with this really badly right now. The feeling that I need to either Poop, Fart or Go for a Pee really badly almost all the time.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Same here. Really struggling


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

Nuffa, do you have Internal Hemorrhoids? I know I should take care of mine soon but can this be linked to that or am I hoping for too much?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Question was: Did anybody else get tenesmus with their internal hemorrhoids?

te·nes·mus
təˈnezməs
nounMEDICINE

a continual or recurrent inclination to evacuate the bowels, caused by disorder of the rectum or other illness.

Yes, and it was every freakin' day. Man, that was awful.









Since my operation I still have incomplete evacuation, but it's not nearly as bad as it was pre-op. I usually only go once or twice a day now.

I think the tenesmus was due to the 'maze' my prolapsing hemorrhoids made in my rectum. It was hard just to have a BM. That can't be good for you!


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, i have. So it's the hemmos flossy?


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

It's the Hems and my Tenesmus goes right around now. Constantly feels like I'm either going to poop, fart or pee my pants. I can't wait to get this taken care of.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> Yes, i have. So it's the hemmos flossy?


Yes, it was the hemorrhoids that were giving me most of the incomplete evacuation. I still have some incomplete evacuation, but it's nothing like before. Much better!


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

Hopefully the Treatment for my Hemorrhoids will get rid of this feeling in me. I hate going for a pee every 20 minutes. I hate always having the urge to go for a dump and not knowing when I actually really do have to go. It feels the same to me even when I have to pass gas. If I have to fart it feels like I have to poop and generally the only way it's coming out is if I let the Hemmies out first. Such a pain to deal with daily.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have the exact same symptoms as you Michael and spent years wondering if it was due to a pelvic floor disorder, or a prolapse, had various tests scopes etc and I got diagnosed with ibs about six years ago but nothing ever got better, and I tried a lot of things.At that time I could not describe my symptoms properly to the doctors as I actually thought I wasn't emptying my bowels properly and that I had constipation when I kept thinking I had to go to bathroom when I actually didn't have to go, but I know now that was not the case. Then I got a colonoscopy scope done again and got diagnosed with internal hemerhoids about two years ago. I never had any treatment for them as I kept thinking my "tenesmus feeling" on a daily basis was somehow connected to the pelvic floor not being right, or a prolapse of some kind, but it never got any better and I am so glad to read your posts and to realise that it may well be the hemerhoids is the cause of the constant feeling of needing to empty my bowels, or trapped gas feeling, and even though I have just emptied my bowels the feeling of needing to go and really not having to go atal drives me crazy everyday. Please please keep us posted if you find success with your op. I am in the UK so not sure what type of procedures they could offer for internal hemerhoids over here. It is so very hard to live with this. Sometimes I try diaphragm breathing to try and help and I eat lighter meals and drink lots of water. It helps a bit to have less of a load pressure feeling that I think means I need to go to bathroom and when I go it's a false alarm. Its so very wearying. Thank you for your post and for all the other people who post here. Mary.


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

Today is another bad day for Tenesmus. I ate a small lunch and immediately afterwards got the worst stomach cramps in the world trying to hold my Bowels in and all I had to pass was a bit of wind and like 3 small pieces of stool. It felt better once I got that out of me but my Butt is killing me. I have large prolapsed internal Hemorrhoids though and I'm not sure how much to blame on it.

Mary don't the UK and Canada kind of do the same thing in regards to Health Care? Here in Canada, the standard procedure for dealing with Internal Hemorrhoids is Stapled Hemorrhoidopexy or the PPH Procedure. It's not supposed to be nearly as bad as Conventional Hemorrhoidectomy.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yes I think they are the same over here as in Canada for stapled hemmeroidpexy, but at the moment I am kinda scared to have any surgery. I have tried suppositories and creams etc, but they really are not a permanent fix. I thought about sitz baths too. If an op to remove them is guaranteed to be successful then I may look into having it done. It seems there is two operations, one is a hemmeroidectomy and the other is hemmeroidpexy, which one are you going to have? I'm recovering from a broken hip at present as well, so am thinking about getting the hemerhoids treated once I'm fully recovered if they guarantee success. If I had a choice between getting rid of the hemerhoids and all the discomfort from them or getting better of the broken hip I would choose the hemerhoids first. It really is so uncomfortable always going to the bathroom on false alarms. I wish you good luck with your op and would be grateful if you let us know how it went after your op.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

P.S I forgot to ask you if you know what caused the terrible stomach cramps after your lunch. That could be a food allergy or maybe a virus. I get cramp sometimes too that I cannot pinpoint what caused them. Take care.


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

The Stomach Cramps I think is part of Tenesmus. What did you mean by having to go to the Bathroom all the time on False Alarms? I think we're talking about the same thing.

The Staples or the Scalpel. I don't know which I'm going to get. To be honest with you I'm pretty scared of both of them. I'll know on February 11th hopefully how my CRS is going to treat this. Don't ask me how I'm going to make it to February 11th because ever since I actually took a look at what is going on down there (used a Camera) they have been bugging me non-stop.

There is no longer a point of my day where I'm comfortable. My Hemorrhoids now are freaking huge. I think I've only got two of them but they look like a pair of Golf Balls that are hanging out of my butt. I have to keep pushing them back inside of me and stuff after every Bowel Movement. It's also getting to the point where if I have a coughing fit they will come out and if I do fart (most of the time they take up too much room so I can only fart on the toilet) they will again come out.

Flossy, if I'm heading in for a Traditional Hemoorrhoidectomy then I'm going to need some Pre and Post Surgery advice. I really don't know how I'm going to make it through that much pain and be OK.

Mary if yours Hemorrhoids are not Prolapsing then you're probably a Candidate just for Rubber Band Ligation which isn't supposed to be that bad at all depending on how big they are.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't think my hemerhoids are as bad as yours as they only come out with bowel movements, but I have a constant pressure feeling at times which makes me feel like I need the bathroom and what I mean by false alarm is that I really don't need a bowel movement but the pressure feeling makes me think it's a bowel movement is the cause of the pressure, and that I have to go. When I try to go nothing comes out. That happens to me everyday even though I can go fine every morning. I can never know either if I have completed a bowel movement properly as I think the spincther muscle should sort of clamp closed or something to let me know I have finished, so I never know if I have really finished or if there is more in there (causing the pressure feeling) or if I have finished and the pressure feeling is coming from something else, perhaps guts sagging, or hemerhoids or something. That is the best way I can describe what I mean by a false alarm. Does this sound like what you have?
Yes I can well understand you feeling scared about having the surgery and I feel the same. Your surgeon will be able to discuss the pros and cons of it all. Would rubber band litigation not work for your hemerhoids or is there no other way to shrink them even. I wish you good luck with the surgery.


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

Mary, do you get that pressure all the way into your stomach?

For me, I always feel like I've got to take a Dump BAD. It feels like something has grabbed my Stomach and my Rectum and is just pulling down. Even my bladder... I'll go for a pee maybe every 30 minutes as long as a toilet is near by and I'm going to say like half the time I'll go for a long pee and then 5 minutes later I'll have that feeling again where I need to go pee BAD and all I'm doing is dribbling or nothing.

When I start to get Gas it hurts like Hell. It takes the feeling that I've already got and completely intensifies it. When I actually need to go for a Bowel Movement not only does it hurt before but after shoving those Golf Balls back up inside of me it hurts for like an hour afterwards. Then I'll just go back to feeling like I've got to take a dump really badly till I actually do or for the rest of the day.

Right now I'm spending most of my time either watching TV or in Bed. I've got 26 days after today before I see my CRS. I don't know how long till Surgery afterwards but I hope it's not a tremendous weight. I've had a really bad last year and a half so I'm praying that God grants me at least this one thing and that I don't have to weight too long to get operated on.

I'm also going back and forth in my head as to whether these symptoms are related to IBS. The thing is though... my Stool has been pretty much perfect over since around Christmas or something. I rarely get Diarrhea now and my Stool is generally formed but falls apart in the water so it's obviously nice and soft. So right now I'm thinking that it's definitely the Hemorrhoids that I need to treat.

For you though, you only have Stage 2 right at the moment. Meaning that they prolapse but they go back in by themselves right after you go. You're at the Stage where you can have a successful Banding. I kind of wish that I took care of mine when they were at that Stage instead of just thinking... this isn't so bad, I can deal with this... because they get a LOT worse and sometimes pretty quickly. This constant Tenesmus feeling has really only kicked into high gear daily over the last month or so.

So if I were you I would be making an appointment to see a GI Doctor or a CRS so that you can get Banded before they wind up completely prolapsing and you need to go in for Surgery.


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

There is no way that you can Rubber Band what I have now. I've taken Pictures so I could see what was going on and to show my CRS what I'm dealing with. They are far too big and I think to have them banded right where they are and then to have them eventually fall off will probably be more painful than Surgery. I would be losing a ton of blood if one of these decided to just let go.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean about the pressure going the whole way into my stomach, but if I cannot get gas out it seems like it goes in the way and causes a bloat sort of feeling in my stomach. Even if I can get gas out it feels five minutes later that I need to get gas out again and if I can't I bloat again, or if I get it out it keeps on and on happening all day. It's torture, as I never am quite sure if it's gas or if I need the bathroom. The thing is I can go perfectly well to the bathroom every morning, but this continuous irritation or false alarm feeling of either needing to go or get gas out continues all day every day and the only time it goes away is if I eat very little over a few days and my system starts to empty. It's like it's weight from full guts, or else it's the hemerhoids, but I feel all the time otherwise like I have to go to empty bowel, but it's like bowel is not really ready to empty so perhaps it's guts sagging. I really don't think it's a good idea for you to lie in bed all day as its best to keep on the move (sitting seems to be uncomfortable for me so it's strange that I will feel so terrible uncomfortable in the abdomen and until my bowel is well empty I cannot get relief, even sometimes in bed at night my stomach hurts. Is it your prolapsed hemerhoids that hurt or your stomach.? I also keep having to pass water yes definitely the same as you and when I go back again it's only small amounts. I wonder if you could have a weak pelvic floor? I know that is more a female problem, but 
it's possible the muscles down there may not be relaxed due to all the worry about the hemerhoids and discomfort. There is preparation h cream and suppositories that you could try while you wait to see your surgeon. They might help you a bit. But sitting or lying in bed will definitely not help. I hope you keep us posted how you get on.


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

Honestly, it feels like I've got major stomach cramps and sometimes it is because of Gas. But when I sit down on the Toilet it's not even like a Clear Fart it's like a Gurgling with Wind and Mucus. I think my Hemorrhoids have simply got too large to be in my Rectum any more and it's causing problems getting any thing out including Gas. Plus I think they are irritated or thrombosed or something. They are really hard now and they are always secreting some sort of mucus. Then I have to push them back up inside of me again and they freaking hurt.

To give you an example I picked up a Package of Medicated Tucks Wipes because people have been saying how much better they are to use as TP instead of normal TP. This morning I went to use one of those and realized that whomever they were manufactured for it definitely wasn't for me. My Butt is like 3 times as large as those pads and if I didn't want to get Poop and Mucus and stuff on my hands then I'm better off using TP.

"It's torture, as I never am quite sure if it's gas or if I need the bathroom. The thing is I can go perfectly well to the bathroom every morning, but this continuous irritation or false alarm feeling of either needing to go or get gas out continues all day every day "

This is me right now to a T. It's also not just my bowels but my bladder as well. I've tried to pee unsuccessfully 3 times over the last 45 minutes because it keeps feeling like I've got to go really bad.

Lying in bed is helping me but I still go out for a walk with the Dog twice a day. Each walk about 45 minutes to an hour in the Winter is enough exercise.

This is weird but I've actually been having normal Bowel Movements since about Christmas Time and I usually don't since I have IBS and generally Constipation. The Constipation is what lead to my Hemorrhoids. Now I've been passing normal stool and I can even fart once or twice a day on my own but my Tenesmus has gotten MUCH worse over the last month or so. It's driving me nuts.

The stomach pain doesn't seem to really hurt my stomach. I can rub my belly but I can't find a spot in my stomach where it hurts when it starts to hurt. If I sit down on the Toilet I have to pass Gas but even that is hard to get out... I have to sit there and rub my stomach a little bit before it gets out. But I mean I'm like completely sealed off down there so I'm not surprised that things have problems getting out but that any thing CAN get out.


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh yeah, my Hemmies have moved past the Preparation H Stage many Moons ago. My Doctor tried me on Hydrocortisone and all that did was make my skin so dry down there that it was bleeding like crazy. I'm using Dr Wheatgrass's Superbalm which is made specially for Fissures and I'm pretty sure that I have one or two of those. But they just kind of come and go because of how stretched out I am down there. The only thing that's going to get me through this is lots of resting and distraction till I get to see the Doctor. Then Praying that he doesn't make me wait too long.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Overeating is the biggest cause of tenesmus for me. The older you get the less stomach acid you produce, which doesn't help. The hemorrhoids are just a symptom of straining and I don't think all that relevant on their own. This is why defecography mightn't be that helpful. If you get tested the day after overloading your stomach the results might be a lot different to the day after eating much smaller meal portions. Testing doesn't tell you why you're having trouble evacuating and assumes some sort of complex neural problem. The lack of neuro-muscular coordination could be due to the fact that too much food is overloading your stomach and isn't being digested. In other words, there's nothing really wrong with your system, and when it's not overloaded it works fine. Overeating can cause constipation, diarrhea, SIBO, GERD etc. The undigested food feeds bacteria and helps to cause overgrowth. If you doubt this, try having really small portions to the extent that you're mildly hungry all day & evening. Have a very small dinner of well-cooked vegetables (low fibre) & meats or eggs as early as you can and wait a few hours before bedtime. If you eat the right foods and don't overeat, there shouldn't be any burping, gas, incomplete evacuation, acid reflux etc. I've found if I stick to this the "right" foods aren't so important. I can eat bad foods (within limits) and get away with it because there was enough stomach acid to digest them. Overeating means eating too much for your system, not in comparison with everyone else.

The hardest part of this is dealing with the hunger.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I wrote this post about a year ago. Hope it helps!









*'Advice on dealing with external hemorrhoids'* (click on below link to read, if interested):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/208289-advice-on-dealing-with-external-hemorrhoids/


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

The only other thing that might give you a bit of relief is sitz baths until you see the surgeon or maybe it would help a bit. I can't imagine how sore that must be to have prolapsed hemerhoids rather than having them internally and having to push them back. Did your surgeon definitely say it was hemerhoids prolapsing, not rectum? Do you ever feel a fullness feeling inside on the left buttock? Just asking as that seems to be happening me recently and I was assuming it was the hemerhoids was the cause but nothing is prolapsing out. It's good you get walking and plenty exercise. Do you find the constant feeling of needing to go seems to go away for a while and then if you think about it for a second or two it comes right back? It's like if you didn't think about it it would go away or something! The bladder problem could also be an overactive bladder as I found with that if I ignore the feeling that I have to go five minutes later after going that the urge goes away. Strange. Maybe others reading here might have some more ideas on things to try for the prolapsed hemerhoids before you see your surgeon. Fingers crossed you do not have long to wait.


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

Mary, they are not constantly on the Outside, I can push them back in but it's getting harder and harder to push them back in. They are like Rock Hard now and fairly big. When I push them back I really have to apply pressure and PUSH them back inside.

I really don't know what it is that I'm looking at in the pictures that I've taken of my butt. It looks like there are two huge internal Hemorrhoids and I really don't know what the rest is. It looks like my butthole has a lot of extra skin attached to it but the skin isn't turned inside out. The skin is the color of my skin normally. But what is coming out of it isn't normal. It really looks like it's stretching everything apart to get out and I can't imagine how it's sitting back up inside of me. I don't know... if you feel like being brave I can send you pictures so you know what I mean when I say that since yours are prolapsing but going back on their own to treat them now and not let them to get this level. I wish I had done something a few years ago now.

Mary, I feel a fullness every where. It's like from the left side of my abdomen down to my Butt and Bladder there is a huge pressure just pushing on every thing. I heard that this is the pain that is left after getting the Stapled PPH Procedure done but I can't imagine that it's any worse than what I'm currently dealing with. It also makes me wonder how much more painful the Traditional Surgery is opposed to what I'm dealing with now.

I think it's my Hemorrhoids pressing in on my Prostate or whatever that is causing my bladder to be overactive. That and just the pressure feeling in itself because when I sleep at night I can sleep for 7 hours and only have to take a leak once I wake up.

I see my Surgeon in 26 days but I'm really scared as to what he's going to tell me is wrong and how this is going to be treated. Also, I'm afraid of going through the surgery and making things worse or going through the surgery and the pain and still having a ton of issues that were not resolved by just fixing my butt.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Did your doctor see the pictures you took and did he say it was prolapsed hemerhoids? There is pictures of hemerhoids in a photo gallery I think if you google : hemerhoids photo gallery you will find it. The pressure you feel on the left side could be your colon being tugged down by the hemerhoids or maybe the amount of food going through. The bladder problem may be an overactive bladder. My husband used to need to pass water a lot and it was him who noticed that the more you obey the urge to go the worse it gets as he used to need to pass water a lot sometimes at night, or during the day, so he stopped constantly going and the urge to pass water lessened, so perhaps the bladder can become overactive. You could try cranberry juice for that too as it's helpful.
The more you worry about the hemerhoids the more tense you will get, and everything will feel worse than it is, well that's how I used to feel constantly worrying about it, but I find if I try and not worry I can deal with things better, not easy I know. Don't know if it would help you or not but I read lots of relaxation and breathing techniques like diaphragm breathing to help me feel better about the whole thing on bad days. Worth a try maybe.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Just googled prolapsed hemerhoids photos and if you google there is a few websites with photos and tons of information and helpful home treatments to try. It's worth reading and I hope you find something helpful to tide you over til your appointment with the surgeon.


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

My PCP I showed two pictures to... the first he said well those are Prolapsed Hemorrhoids... the 2nd picture I showed him he said "Oh Dear, I'm not even going to guess what that is. I'm leaving it up to the Professional. The best Colon Rectal Surgeon I know is Dr Boushey and I'm sending him a Rush Order for you to see him. Try not to go too crazy till you hear from him. You will hear from him within two weeks."

I've googled all kinds of pictures and the thing is that I don't see on an of these pictures exactly what I'm dealing with. On some of the major Hemorrhoid photos I can see similarities but the rest of it... I don't know if it's supposed to like that and if fixing that would just be Cosmetic or what.

Tenesmus can effect both your defecation and urination. I've also done a lot of reading online and Tenesmus is caused by either an IBD (which I don't have) or a Rectal Growth of some sort like a Tumor, an abscess or prolapsed thrombosed hemorrhoids.

I think most of the pressure I'm feeling is simply because I can't properly pass gas any more. I have to be sitting on the Toilet in order for the Gas to find it's way past the Hemmies so I get horrible Gas Pains.

I don't find that Deep Breathing really helps me much at all. I was in Therapy for a few months and didn't find much use with that unless there was something that I was really struggling to find an answer to. One of the things that I'm relying on a lot... probably too much right now... is MMJ. It definitely helps to keep my mind off of what my body is putting me through.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

Am wondering if this is one of the reasons I feel like I 'need to go' all the time or have that full feeling in my rectum a lot. I swear a lot of the time it was constipation and because I strained I was able to get some out, I figured it was just that but I have grade 2 haemorrhoids and I'm not sure if that factors in. I also get incomplete evacuation but not sure if that's more due to pfd.


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't know... I'm thinking that my Tenesmus has to do with my Hemorrhoids because of how big they are and how just carrying those on their own has to cause a lot of pressure and stuff in my bowels.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Michael I hope you hear from Dr. Boushey maybe next week and hopefully he will be able to throw some light on what is wrong if your hemerhoids don't look like the photos in the hemerhoids gallery. What is MMJ? If it helps in any way while you wait for your tests then it is something to hang on to. Tummy rumbles has also written some good information about keeping food to light meals, I also found that to be helpful now that I think about it too, but didn't know that stomach produces less acid to digest as we get older, so thank you for that tummy rumbles. I think trying a combination of things does give good results to help cope. Good luck Michael with your appointment and keep your spirits up.


----------



## Mary2001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lu smith you sound like me in thinking it was constipation you had and straining trying to get something out that probably wasn't there. I think hemerhoids fool you into thinking there is still stool to come out. It's so very frustrating dealing with it. Do you find you have a fullness feeling inside the left buttock inner side sometimes? I thought for a long time too that my problems were due to a pelvic floor disorder, but when I hear all these symptoms of hemerhoids causing the same symptoms, then I wonder if it's hemerhoids all the time and no pfd disorder. I am in Scotland where are you? Have you ever had any tests on the pelvic floor or for prolapse issues?


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

I won't hear from Dr Boushey next week. I have an Appointment to see him February 11th. So 26 more days...

I've cocooned myself here.... having a really hard time dealing with this and scared to death of how to treat it.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

Mary2001 said:


> Lu smith you sound like me in thinking it was constipation you had and straining trying to get something out that probably wasn't there. I think hemerhoids fool you into thinking there is still stool to come out. It's so very frustrating dealing with it. Do you find you have a fullness feeling inside the left buttock inner side sometimes? I thought for a long time too that my problems were due to a pelvic floor disorder, but when I hear all these symptoms of hemerhoids causing the same symptoms, then I wonder if it's hemerhoids all the time and no pfd disorder. I am in Scotland where are you? Have you ever had any tests on the pelvic floor or for prolapse issues?


I have a fullness feeling all inside my rectum a lot of the time.. incomplete evacuation leads me to believe I have PFD but also because I suffer from bladder problems (IC and slight incontinence) as well as straining a lot to make any bowel movement whatsoever. But I do have hemmies and have been diagnosed with. I'm in UK. Been for a flexible sigmoidoscopy but not been for pelvic floor tests yet, hopefully gastro will put those in place after I see them at my followup.


----------



## Ouchie81 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have the full feeling too. It's awful. I also have rectal discharge :-(. I struggle to pass wind too


----------



## Mytlass91 (Jul 24, 2016)

I really don't know what to do going to see a neurology doctor , maybe this tenesmus is connection with my nerv system , because im always nervious. 4 months passed since i was diagnosted with IBS-C , but Im start to thinking now I just misslead my gastro doctors, I was saying all the time I have constipation , but all I have is tenesmus , back in time I have tenesmus for pissing was really hard but find some herbals that helps me out and from time to time I have still episodes with this non stop need for pissing but Its not bad as for taking poop. So basicly im taking mucofalk in night before last meal at morning I always have a BM, but some times is more some times is less, however right after I do this i start having the feeling I need to go agian, which lead me with only farting or evacuate some very little poops , similiar like 1/3 of little finger, till when I start actually eat something and have something to evacuate , Im basicly having 2 BM per day one in morgning and one in 6-8 PM, so I dont think I have constipation, I definetly have hemerhoids I can touch them when I push, so I really dont know if everything start back in 4 months from a inflamed hemerhoids ? Strange thing is that I never ever strain in toilet , I always take a poop for less then a min, but as I read hemerhoids can form also from sitting too much and stuff like that food also? So any1 had any luck after hemerhoids removal surgery ?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I had hemorrhoid surgery about a year and a half ago. Click on below link to read more, if interested:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/269161-my-ferguson-hemorrhoidectomy/


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Mytlass

here are a couple articles--one about incomplete evacuation and one about tenesmus.

https://www.verywell.com/what-to-do-for-incomplete-evacuation-1945278

https://www.verywell.com/what-is-tenesmus-1945069

and yes maybe your hemorrhoids are causing problems. you might want to get them checked out. ask your gastro doc. good luck with everything. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jinky (May 23, 2014)

Tenesmus, I suffer from it, but I find avoiding gas-producing foods help. I eat a pretty strict diet where my only carbs are oatmeal, potatos, and yams. For veggies I eat well cooked carrots, green beans, spinach, and summer squash, and for fruit I eat bananas, blueberries, melon, and citrus fruit. I really have to watch portions with the fruit. I could easily eat half a pint of blueberries in one sitting! No more than 2 portions of fruit a day and no more than one cup per serving (or a piece of fruit). Eating this way has brought down the intensity of the sensation considerably so I'm not miserable. And as tummyrumbles mentioned, don't overeat in general. I don't starve myself, but I eat just enough to kill my appetite.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mytlass91 (Jul 24, 2016)

This is really not an option im 25 y.o male , I like to go to fitness so Im used to eat a lot ! I mean alot like 300 gram of meat with potatos or rice and salad and thats atleast. SO I was today doing my colonoscopy , since I couldnt take it anymore , it ends up my only problem is internal hemorrhoids , they are in Stage 2 , so now im taking 1 pill for hemorhoids(which i doubth would help ) and *mebeverine *for my intense colons ( doctor said for colon spasms) I think that I really have IBS + internal hemorhoids stange thing is that my abdominal pain is gone since 3 weeks , the only thing that left is the tenesmus which is cause from the hemorhoids I see that they can be removed without surgery with some tool , Im really start considering doing this procedure since with this tenesmus is really hard to live , this pills for the hemorhoids actualy helped a bit the sensation isnt that hard like before but its still there it comes only when I eat something, the pills I take for the hemorhoids are phlebodia.


----------



## laylow (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your experiences. Do any of you have any updates on your condition?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

laylow said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences. Do any of you have any updates on your condition?


Yep!

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/269161-my-ferguson-hemorrhoidectomy/


----------



## Schmed (Aug 18, 2017)

I was googling my symptoms, came across this, and a wave of hope and answers to my issues was discovered. Being on pain management therapy for over decade for bad back pain and neuropathy due to MS has taken its toll on my GI function, reflux, constipation, nausea, but I cannot take the pain, the meds are the only thing that helps, took over a year to find effective treatment, but over the last year or so I have the feeling I am never empty, and bad Hemmis, 2 grapes that pop out when I have a movement, that is alternating D and C. I notice when I sometimes touch the Hemmies, the feeling to poop goes away a bit, they are giving my brain/vagus nerve an incorrect message to take a dump. It is ruining my sex life with my wife. Who wants to do the nasty when you feel like you gotta take a dump ?

Reading these posts, I need treatment for my hemmorhoids, which I believe 99% are the culprit. I have all the symptoms, reflux, mucousy stools, constipation, diarrhea. I felt better when I has on antibiotics for an unrelated illness. I've tried Inulin, Pre/Pro biotics, Acid reducers, Miralax, MOM, Im at a point where I grade my movements, 1 (1 little nugget), 10 (2-3 flusher not counting TP), I have mostly 3-4s, sometimes a pair of 10s, a pair of 1s, a week of 10s, a week of 1 and 2s, I would just love 8-9 everyday. I am the type that cannot poop outside of my home or a private bathroom setting that is not being waited for, which makes matters worse, unless I got the squirts.. It's takes me at least 1/2 hr to have an effective movement, which is every other day, mostly. The pain medication definitely complicated this, but If I did not have the hemmis, and would have proactively managed the constipation, which caused me to use too much force, I would probably not be in this situation.

The Hemmis really "pop" when I go to the bathroom, and take the remainder of the day to go back down, but never 100%, go from the size of a large raisin to a small skin tag, witch hazel helps. What is the best, least intrusive, way to get rid of these things ? Not sure if prolapsed internal or just external hemmorhoids, I've had some bad bleeding sessions, but resolved in a day or so.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Schmed said:


> I was googling my symptoms, came across this, and a wave of hope and answers to my issues was discovered. Being on pain management therapy for over decade for bad back pain and neuropathy due to MS has taken its toll on my GI function, reflux, constipation, nausea, but I cannot take the pain, the meds are the only thing that helps, took over a year to find effective treatment, but over the last year or so I have the feeling I am never empty, and bad Hemmis, 2 grapes that pop out when I have a movement, that is alternating D and C. I notice when I sometimes touch the Hemmies, the feeling to poop goes away a bit, they are giving my brain/vagus nerve an incorrect message to take a dump. It is ruining my sex life with my wife. Who wants to do the nasty when you feel like you gotta take a dump ?
> 
> Reading these posts, I need treatment for my hemmorhoids, which I believe 99% are the culprit. I have all the symptoms, reflux, mucousy stools, constipation, diarrhea. I felt better when I has on antibiotics for an unrelated illness. I've tried Inulin, Pre/Pro biotics, Acid reducers, Miralax, MOM, Im at a point where I grade my movements, 1 (1 little nugget), 10 (2-3 flusher not counting TP), I have mostly 3-4s, sometimes a pair of 10s, a pair of 1s, a week of 10s, a week of 1 and 2s, I would just love 8-9 everyday. I am the type that cannot poop outside of my home or a private bathroom setting that is not being waited for, which makes matters worse, unless I got the squirts.. It's takes me at least 1/2 hr to have an effective movement, which is every other day, mostly. The pain medication definitely complicated this, but If I did not have the hemmis, and would have proactively managed the constipation, which caused me to use too much force, I would probably not be in this situation.
> 
> The Hemmis really "pop" when I go to the bathroom, and take the remainder of the day to go back down, but never 100%, go from the size of a large raisin to a small skin tag, witch hazel helps. What is the best, least intrusive, way to get rid of these things ? Not sure if prolapsed internal or just external hemmorhoids, I've had some bad bleeding sessions, but resolved in a day or so.


I would recommend that you go to a colon/rectal surgeon and have a professional diagnosis. They will tell you the best form of treatment, as there are several different ways they can be removed.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

I think I have the same problem, I am able to tick all the boxes on internal hemorrhoids:


Discomfort
Bleeding (occasional)
Itching
Rectal discharge
Feces getting stuck behind the lump
Urgency

The condition became worse the last two years, but I have no lumps coming out of me ahole. My doctor couldn't find anything by visual examination. I am not sure if colonscopy is worth the risk right now. I have less stress at this moment so maybe it will go better over time? The last three symptoms are annoying though.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Candide said:


> I think I have the same problem, I am able to tick all the boxes on internal hemorrhoids:
> 
> 
> Discomfort
> ...


If you really want to know, go to a colon/rectal surgeon and he will use a medical device to look up inside there. No need for a colonoscopy for that. Just don't eat too much a day or two beforehand. (Danger, Danger!







) Yes, I'm serious. It's not horrible, but when you have IBS? It's risky business. I told my doctor beforehand. ("Don't take too long!")

Sometimes hemorrhoids will go away on their own, sometimes not. If you have chronic constipation? They probably won't - it's too much a strain down there for them to just go away.

Even though post-surgery was painful, I'm very happy I got a hemorrhoidectomy (actually, two of them). As I always say, "The runway needs to be clear" or else it will make elimination more difficult.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

my primary care doc dx'd my internal hemorrhoids with an anoscope . a proctoscope or sigmoidscope can also be used for diagnosis. Flossy is right--no need for a colonoscopy for this.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the fast replies!

Luckily I don't have IBS. I'll make an apointment with the doc and see if I can get something like a proctoscope or sigmoidscope to check out my ahole.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good idea.

good luck! keep us posted.


----------

